# WANTED!!African dwarf crocodile(male)



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

african dwarf crocodile male wanted to add to my collection,allready have 1 female african dwarf....possible want one 1-3ft long,i have the money...
im due to move house end of may and im in the middle of building a massive new in closure ready for crocodile if im lucky enough to find one!!
anyone with one or information on one please message me or phone 01745 354812


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

emerald exotics in witney have one on display - dont know sex or even if it is for sale - contact Steve for more info [email protected] . Tell him Tim suggested you contact him


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*thanks*

allready been on to him and its not for sale!!thanks anyway!!think it's going to be quite hard to get hold of a young male?


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

gav.b1984 said:


> allready been on to him and its not for sale!!thanks anyway!!think it's going to be quite hard to get hold of a young male?


Gav, I spoke with Shaun from Crocodiles of the World - Dedicated to crocodiles and their conservation this morning to see if he had any young african crocs. He doesnt at the moment but he did say to me that he "might know of an adult pair"...

I didnt ask much more as It's not what I'm after. But I thought you might like to know that as I know you're looking for a male, maybe possible to buy just the one?

(I might have got my Shaun's and Steve's mixed up but I think his name was Shaun!)

Jon


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*thanks*

yeh i now about the adult pair and they are for sale together only?i wanted a male young about 3ft ish as my female is approx 3ft!!the search go's on!!:2thumb:.....................


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Viper and vine have a dwarf in not sure if its a african and its around 3 foor nose to tail for 600.

CROCODILES AND ALLIGATORS

BTW what does LTC mean instead of CB etc


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

LTC: Long Term Captive probably. Guessing that it is something that was not captive bred or farmed has been in captivity long enough to adapt.

As I said just a guess but seems logical.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

George_Milllett said:


> LTC: Long Term Captive probably. Guessing that it is something that was not captive bred or farmed has been in captivity long enough to adapt.
> 
> As I said just a guess but seems logical.


 
Yeah seems simple now


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Somebody on here called dave71 was PM'ing me sayin he had a young dwarf crocodile for sale wen I was looking for a Curvs Dwarf Caiman. Wasn't long ago dnt know if u can search his name on here some how.

Cheers
Seb


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*dwarf croc*

thanks mate!!you have your caimen yet?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> thanks mate!!you have your caimen yet?


No i go Mexico in 5week, so im going to get one when I get back hopefully. I'll let you know when I do pal.

Good luck with the dwarf croc.

Cheers
Seb.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*o yeh*

i remember seeing you say you were going to mexico...yeh best to wait till you get back,dont think many people would look after your croc for 5 weeks :mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> i remember seeing you say you were going to mexico...yeh best to wait till you get back,dont think many people would look after your croc for 5 weeks :mf_dribble:


 
I would \o/


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*like it..*

yeh i would to:2thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> yeh i would to:2thumb:


 
But I am only a 20 min drive away maybe 10 if i put my foot down lol :2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> But I am only a 20 min drive away maybe 10 if i put my foot down lol :2thumb:


Haha u mad men!! Im only goin for two week, I go to Mexico in 5week! :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Haha u mad men!! Im only goin for two week, I go to Mexico in 5week! :2thumb:


 
I know just wishful thinking


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*african dwarf crocodile*

keep you in mind:lol2:


----------

